# Scared of Nail Polish?



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Today I painted my nails this really dark purple and while I was holding my bird, I put my hand up to pet him and he started screeching and trying to attack my fingertips. I have never had this problem before, do you think my nails being dark scared him? :wacko:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep. either he's afraid because it's a change, or he doesn't like the color. My male 'tiel Sunny will literally fall off his perch and flail around if you even walk by his cage wearing a red shirt.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, really? That's pretty crazy. I didn't know they could even see colors, I figured they saw only black and white! Guess I will have to be more careful when I repaint my nails and try to hold him or pet him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this the first time he's seen you with dark nail polish? He might get used to it, if you give him some time. But you'll have to gauge how much it upsets him, and whether it's worth it to wait and see.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't go near my birds with a towel on my head after washing my hair. They think I'm an alien or something and freak out!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Maggie didn't like dark colors but she would just avoid my fingertips and walk around them. Trix on the other hand cannot be anywhere near painted nails. Doesn't matter what color, he cannot handle anything on fingertips, even band-aids. It just really scares him. He won't even sit on your shoulder if your nails are painted. Since he's a rescue, we assume he must have had some bad experience with painted nails in the past to explain his extremely violent reaction to them.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiel doesn't like the color dark purple!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah mine hate it when I either have nailpolish or a bandaid on my finger


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine used to hate some nail colours, and others she;d tried and eat, but she ignores them all now :] But she _does_ hate my fluffy pink dressing gown while I'm stood up, yet she'll sit on it fine


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine freaks out when I wear a hat. Just sits there breathing heavy and hissing till the hat comes off


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When i only had lucky and cookie i done my nails and they was hissing at them first but i didnt take it off as i just hide my fingers, they tried to eat my nails in after a few days lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Strangely, my bird loves nail polish, especially on my toes.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Cricket would sit on my shoulder and every time I put my hands up to pet him he would hold his beak open and make this scared squealing sound. I think it is only the dark nail polish he notices though because this is the first time he has ever even noticed my nails. Other than my nails though, he doesn't seem frightened of a whole lot. Sometimes when I cover his cage he freaks out and I can hear him in the dark just hissing at the blanket, haha. Other times for no specific reason he will huddle in the corner of his cage hissing at me and I have no idea what I've done to scare him!


----------

